# What kind of carrier do you use when flying?



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am in the process of looking for a carrier for Betzie when we go to National. I want to get one soon to get her used to it. Any ideas would be great. I was interested in the Pet fly's but I saw where the one of the measurements was one inch taller. I just wanted to know what you all use when flying. I am getting excited but nervous at the same time.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I stick to the Sherpa brand carriers, because they are all marked as approved by each major airline. So many airline employees seem ignorant of what is allowed or not that it just makes it easier this way. I use the medium size for most of my girls or puppies, and I use the large with wheels when I am doing more travel or taking my larger adults.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am going to look into the Sherpa with wheels. I think that it will be easier for me to use.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Megan I think the Med. Sherpa on wheels would be perfect for you, that way you do not have to carry it. The pet fly's are adorable but I think for major travel you will be so much happier not having to carry her.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

That is what Gary and I thinking. We something that will fit Betzie and Jillee both. I am going to look into hem at Target and other places. I do like the Pet fly's but I want to be smart about abotu it. Would the pet fly's be a soft coated carrier...wondering about the measurements on that.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Megan Indianapolis airport was so great, I did not put Riley & Monte in the carriers until right before we were boarding the plane. It is a pain getting through security taking them out of the bag and putting them back in so I just left them out the whole time. We got stopped so many time by security and others becuse they wanted to love on the boys, I was never once told to put them in their bags. The attendant at the terminal even came over and sat with us to play with the boys while waiting for our plane to arrive. Now think about having to carry a bag, purse and Betzie through the airport. If you have one on wheels you can just drag it along with you.

Here is a picture I took of Riley at Indy airport while waiting for our plane. He is such a happy boy and so funny, he ended up jumping into his carrier because he wanted to take a nap.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Well that makes me feel better. I think Betzie will do fine but just want to make sure she likes the bag and get her used to it. I am going to go into town today and look at some of the bags. I am going to try and take Betzie with me. So when you went into the airport you just had them on the leashes? I hope I run into the same nice people that you had. But one look at these cute little ones and how could you say anything mean to them.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

casperkeep said:


> We something that will fit Betzie and Jillee both.


Are you thinking of putting both girls into the same bag? If so, check the rules of your carrier. Some airlines forbid more than one per bag if they are over a certain age. If I read that wrong, ignore me.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Guapo really likes the sunroof effect of the sherpa...it's his second bed even when we're home


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

No we just want one that we can use for either one of them if we need to take one with out the other....eventually I will have one for both but for now just need one!!!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a rolling bag and Lola - 10 lbs - can stand up in it when it is on end, or lie down when it is underseat. I fly United and their seats are pretty low to the ground, so she just fits in a bag that is the size of a briefcase. This thing is expensive...nearly $200. But worth it. Lola couldn't rip the screens. The carrier detaches from the wheels. It is really great.

FYI - I did sneak her out of the carrier during delays. I hid in a corner, though. The airports had signage about no pets outside carriers. I was too chicken to test it!


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I was very interested in this discussion because we may need to fly from Portland, OR to Florida this fall and have been agonizing over whether we can fly with Brody. He's 14.5 lbs, and I wasn't sure if he could fit in a carrier size that the airline allows (we fly American). He is crate-trained for sleeping at night, but his crate is much larger than the underseat carrier, of course. We have a 5 hour leg from Portland to Dallas, and I've been concerned that he might be miserable, and that the airline might not allow a dog his size to fly under the seat. Any experience with a baby this size flying? (I can't bear to board him for 2 weeks, so may have to send my husband alone


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

American says they allow carriers to be 23" long x 13" wide x 9" tall. I flew US Air and they stated they allowed carriers to be 15" long x 17" wide x 8" tall on the CRJ's
I bought a med. and large sherpa but was concerened the large would not fit so ended up getting another med. for Riley who is 14.5 lbs. The med. Sherpa is 18" long x 11" wide x 10.5" tall and it fit fine. I thinkg my main concern was the height of the bag when they said 8" tall I was concerned it wouldnt fit. It fit fine with no squishing needed, it did stick out a little in my foot area but did not bother me at all. I beleave the large would have fit fine also but would have taken up more foot room. Hope this helps.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I got my soft side carrier from Walmart, much cheaper price than the true Sherpa brand, and it worked just fine for me. No problems when I flew with a dog using it!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Megan Indianapolis airport was so great, I did not put Riley & Monte in the carriers until right before we were boarding the plane. It is a pain getting through security taking them out of the bag and putting them back in so I just left them out the whole time. We got stopped so many time by security and others becuse they wanted to love on the boys, I was never once told to put them in their bags. The attendant at the terminal even came over and sat with us to play with the boys while waiting for our plane to arrive. Now think about having to carry a bag, purse and Betzie through the airport. If you have one on wheels you can just drag it along with you.
> 
> Here is a picture I took of Riley at Indy airport while waiting for our plane. He is such a happy boy and so funny, he ended up jumping into his carrier because he wanted to take a nap.


Megan I have the same exact one as Leeann has here in the photo! Mine is a Sherpa Brand - medium size and it was perfect size to fly Piper home in last weekend. Mine does not have wheels, but has a nice shoulder strap that I carried in one arm and a backpack on my other shoulder - very doable!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Well you all know how I love Petflys...so here's my endorsement. I do think so many of you have had great luck with Sherpa, so really that sounds like a great option too. The Petflys bags aren't cheap. I'm not sure about he Sherpa bags. Here is Posh in both of her bags. The purple one slid under a Northwest seat and didn't hang out anywhere. The white one is bigger, but she can stand in it, it's a medium where the purple is a small, so for a bigger hav or a longer flight it would be ideal. The tag says it will fit under most airline seats if you turn it on it's side. Would the dog be bothered by that? Hmm....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amy, I think not. If you turn it on the side, it isn't like the dog is going to be standing on his/her side. LOL! They'll adjust themselves and lay down like they would in a Sherpa. 

The PetFly bags are striking. My MIL has been looking for a good bag for her Hav that is not as obvious as a Sherpa so they can sneak theirs into restaurants. I'll have to suggest that she look at these for their day-to-day travels.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

Has anyone used the large Sherpa on an airplane? Do they fit under the seat? Your response will be so helpful as we may be flying soon for the first time with the dogs. I have the large Sherpa and am wondering if I need to purchase a medium.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Kimberly the petflys bags are great for sneaking a well behaved dog into a place where they're not "technically" supposed to go. I've found that the only people that notice that it's a dog carrier vs. a large bag are the folks that are dog lovers. It's like their dogdar goes off ! I've been snuck (is that a word?) Posh into M.A.C. for a makeover before going to a dog party, a foo foo restaurant patio before we headed to the Airport, several different airport restaurants/bars, coffee houses, the library, book store, school board meeting (my agility class was right after the meeting and I didn't have time to go back home), school, etc.. and no one has been the wiser. 

Gotta love a dog who doesn't bark in her carrier.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lilysplash I said:


> Has anyone used the large Sherpa on an airplane? Do they fit under the seat? Your response will be so helpful as we may be flying soon for the first time with the dogs. I have the large Sherpa and am wondering if I need to purchase a medium.


Yes, I've used the large Sherpa (with wheels, which makes it even larger) when I took Piaget to Westminster earlier this year. I believe Melissa used the same bag for Stoigie. I also used it when I took Hillary to Chicago to visit Diane (windfallhavanese)'s house too. It was a bit tight, but I'd much rather have the bag tight than the dog. I chose to pick an aisle seat with both airlines to make it easier.

Amy, the PetFlys bags sound like they have the similar benefit of my dog stroller. I've used it in restaurants with a baby blanket to cover the venting windows on numerous occasions and only a few dog owners ever recognize them.


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks so much for the info. I have only had Brody for about 4 months and he's my first dog since childhood, so I'm really a novice and nervous about flying with him. What do you do about layover time and potty breaks? Do you try to allow a certain window of layover time, or just try for a quick layover and no potty breaks? Should I hold food/drink for a window of time before boarding? Any tips would be GREATLY appreciated. . .


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I take potty pads to use for layovers or emergencies, however, not a single one of my dogs has used them in an airport yet. They prefer to hold it as long as possible. Keep in mind that my dogs use potty pads at my house.

When we take long flights or non-stop, I make sure to get them outside as soon as possible so they can have a ptty break.

Another tip is to always put a potty pad under the Sherpa liner just in case of emergencies too. Last thing you need is to have a dog that can't hold it in the plane and have urine leaking out. I also give my dogs water on the flight, and the potty pad can absorb any drips from the water bottle too.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

When I have a layover or delay (arrggh) I sneak off into a corner and take Lola out of her carrier and onto a pee pad. She uses it every time. I would try taking her out onto her leash on the concourse, but I am afraid she would poop and erase any goodwill the airport may have towards her. You can't take a dog outside on a layover without going outside security...never fun. I do withhold food before flying - skipping breakfast - so she doesn't get sick or have to poop. I have treats and water and chew sticks. Mostly she sleeps on the airplanes. I think the sound lulls dogs to sleep. Plus my feet are right there where she can smell them, to keep my velcro dog secure.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Great timing. We're flying to Germany via Detroit&Amsterdam this upcoming Thursday. I have a medium Sherpa and hope all will go well. I'll let everyone know how it went...


----------



## YesYvonne (Jun 29, 2007)

*Bounder the Traveler*

Hi all, and apologies for having been so silent for so long; have been super busy,

We had an experience somewhat similar to Leeann's -- let Bounder simply walk through the airport on leash (carried him thru the security area) and didn't put him in his Sherpa carrier until we were boarding. I was plenty worried that he might not have been adequately accustomed to the Sherpa ahead of time but he turned out to be a GREAT traveler, not a peep all the way from Dulles to San Francisco in May when we flew west for my seminary graduation. I was so proud of him. Both ways! Going and coming, what a trooper.

He was such a great traveler that he even waited until we were outside the airport to do his business. Of course we hustled to get him outside a.s.a.p.

I intentionally chose an itinerary with no layover to avoid any complications between flights. And got a medium size Sherpa (without wheels) as the large ones seemed too big to fit under the seat. He's about 14 lbs.

I just know he was much happier being with us than he would have been if we'd boarded him for the week we were away from home. I was thrilled that he turned out to be such an easy traveling companion. :whoo:

Best to all, and I'll try to get some photos posted soon,
Yvonne (and Bounder)



Leeann said:


> Megan Indianapolis airport was so great, I did not put Riley & Monte in the carriers until right before we were boarding the plane. It is a pain getting through security taking them out of the bag and putting them back in so I just left them out the whole time. We got stopped so many time by security and others becuse they wanted to love on the boys, I was never once told to put them in their bags. The attendant at the terminal even came over and sat with us to play with the boys while waiting for our plane to arrive. Now think about having to carry a bag, purse and Betzie through the airport. If you have one on wheels you can just drag it along with you.
> 
> Here is a picture I took of Riley at Indy airport while waiting for our plane. He is such a happy boy and so funny, he ended up jumping into his carrier because he wanted to take a nap.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I think I am going to go with the medium size sherpa bag. I know that they are approved and have not had any problems with them. Maybe I will get a petfly's one later. I like to be on the safe side. Thanks all for the input...although ya never know I may change my mind again.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> Great timing. We're flying to Germany via Detroit&Amsterdam this upcoming Thursday. I have a medium Sherpa and hope all will go well. I'll let everyone know how it went...


Maryam,
How did your long flight go with Pablo in the medium Sherpa? How much does he weigh?


----------

